# Disney Characters at Hilton Head?



## jeffreyfortin (Aug 3, 2012)

My daughters asked if there are characters at the Hilton Head resort?

Jeff
Soon to be owner of DVC (Hilton Head)


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 4, 2012)

I've read that there are no disney characters at Hilton Head but lots of activities for the kids

Hilton Head/Vero Beach....Characters? - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2557092 

Disney's Activities list - http://www.disneybeachresorts.com/hilton-head-resort/activities/excursions


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 4, 2012)

We have visited this resort once and there were no live Disney characters on site.  However, there are so many outstanding activities for children that they will never miss seening Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## Marriott or Disney (Aug 23, 2012)

There are NO disney characters, but they do sell merchandise in their small shop.

They have their resort mascot, Shadow, a golden retriever, I think.  The dog and a cm will do tours of the resort, however, the dog does not like to get its' picture taken at all and will hide behind the CM.  There's a dog house for Shadow outside of check in and even some merchandise features Shadow.

Were just there for 3 days in July and my 12 year old had a great time.  We missed some kind of kids craft time she really wanted to do, so a CM just came out and did it with her anyway.  Pixie dust at work.


----------

